# Charlie's first ever bath photos!



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Charlie, as you know, is a young bird and these are photos of his first ever bath, Today!
He *loves*  hairbands (that is why there is one in the bowl with him).

*These first three are of him having the bath*
























*This one is of him VERY wet!*


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

as usual hes adorable! what long primary feathers!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

*Thanks*



DallyTsuka said:


> as usual hes adorable! what long primary feathers!


Are they long? They have not been clipped (ever) like so many birds and thank you, Charlie loves it when he is the center of attetion


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Love the pictures. The last picture makes me want to kiss his beak.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

He is so adorable.  I love the last photo of him. My little Smudge had her first bath last week too. And Bell loves hairbands too. He'll twist them in his beak until they go over his head and then he'll wear it like a necklace for hours until he gets tired of it and takes it off.  Of course he can only play with them when I'm with him.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ya compared to many primaries ive seen im pretty sure theyre long but theyre nice. also the first few look newly molted in and theres no spots so im saying male and by the spots on the secondaries, he looks pearl split pied! just like tsuka's wings.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Charlie is pied!? wow did not know that?! :S


----------



## crazycat (Aug 2, 2010)

I love watching them bath! I have not been able to get either of my two to bathe like that for years. They much prefer that I sit there with the fine spray bottle misting them while they go crazy, meanwhile my poor fingers are getting sore from pulling the trigger lol.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sunny loves to steal my hairbands too. As soon as I put one down, he comes right over to get it!!! Now I have to keep it in my own beak  so he can't get it...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

how cute he looks
my lucky and budgies are the same with hair bands they love them
its funny when they put it over there head, thinking how did that get there lol


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Oh how adorable. I love when birds are soaked. I feel like taking him home for a day and showing him to my other 4 birds and be like "ok guys why can't you be more like charlie a sweet heart." giggles.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Hehe, your poor birds, Charlie loves everyone


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Cockatiel love said:


> Hehe, your poor birds, Charlie loves everyone


You should have seen pumpkin I tried to see if he'll go in the birdi bath I bought he'd step in and walk out he's like i ain't going near that. I have to mist him and ziva. lol.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

My god he is beautiful


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

nikol witch said:


> My god he is beautiful


Thank you  I love your Albino? I thought honestly when I got Charlie (not being offencive) But i thought "Oh no, not a normal grey" But now i know normal greys are just as good and I would not trade Charlie for the world  And he is a normal grey pearl pied split and has the most eautiful personality but come on, their are better looking one's here. Why Charlie?


----------



## DinoandSera (Aug 31, 2010)

I LOVE bathtime photos lol 

I thought my Dino was a normal grey (well, split to pied) until a very knowledgeable person saw his photo and said he is actually a light pied as he has some yellow wing feathers.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

DinoandSera said:


> I LOVE bathtime photos lol
> 
> I thought my Dino was a normal grey (well, split to pied) until a very knowledgeable person saw his photo and said he is actually a light pied as he has some yellow wing feathers.


Oh Charlie is light pied? He has yellow feathers? Ok now I am confused again?


----------

